
The making of Samurai Shodown - FroshKiller
http://www.polygon.com/2017/4/10/15223966/the-making-of-samurai-shodown
======
jungletek
Thanks for this, wouldn't have seen it otherwise. Loved this series, it had
great atmosphere and style, with gorgeous graphics and tight gameplay. A
classic Neo-Geo title.

------
r00fus
As a big fan of SF2, this was one of my favorite PvP 2D fighting games. Had
advanced features like parries, missile deflection, crawling, and variable
arena width (big playability issue, but the pixelization got pretty bad at
wider angles).

Was amazed relatively noone knew about this gem at the time.

~~~
FroshKiller
I don't think the first Samurai Shodown had parries. Pretty sure that was
introduced in the sequel. But if you got unarmed, you could catch your
opponent's weapon and throw them!

------
martimatix
It's good to know why Genan Shiranui disappeared after the first game. He was
my favourite character. I felt so much nostalgia reading this interview.

